

Hospital Bill for Ebola Grows at $1,000 an Hour in Dallas Case - zabalmendi
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/sns-wp-blm-news-bc-ebola-cost07-20141007-story.html

======
jgeorge
I spent the night in the hospital a few months ago for observation (there
wasn't actually anything wrong with me other than a case of food poisoning)
and my bill worked out to well over $1,000/hr.

